
AVIF has landed - tosh
https://jakearchibald.com/2020/avif-has-landed/
======
espadrine
An interesting aspect of the AVIF technology is how well it degrades. In fact,
lossy AVIF can even beat optimized SVG+Brotli in transmission size, with a
comparable visual quality.

One note, however, is that encoding is notably expensive, as noted here[1].

[1]:
[https://mobile.twitter.com/rem/status/1303396688049078276](https://mobile.twitter.com/rem/status/1303396688049078276)

